# Trading Thread



## iris_iris (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm actually suprised that there isn't some sort of formal stickied thread for trades.

I think it's a good idea anyways - you have a better chance of getting hit by lightning than finding a good trade over GTS.

I mean, sure, if I had a Palkia over level 70 for every person who wanted one, sure, but I don't.

So how about some SANE trading?

I'm currently looking for a Swablu, and interested in swapping a Clamperl to get it to evolve.​


----------



## Zeph (Dec 5, 2008)

Um... I don't mean this in a bad way, but look here.


----------



## iris_iris (Dec 5, 2008)

:'D

Bless you, kind stranger.​


----------

